# WANTED Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

*WANTED Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon*


View Advert


WTB the Blue Lagoon Turtle as I missed out when they were new. Ideally the SRPB11J1 but I'd consider the K model. Thanks very muchly!




*Advertiser*

Buuk



*Date*

11/02/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

